
Predictions for 2018 from Rob Zuber, CTO of CircleCI - _jellyfish
https://circleci.com/blog/predictions-for-2018-from-rob-zuber-cto-at-circleci/
======
mychael
Circle CI is a great product, but the new v2 YAML format is very clunky and
leads to slower build times. I wish they would focus on their product rather
than predicting tech trends.

~~~
felicianotech
Predicting customer needs is part of making a good product. Especially in a
space so focused on speed and iteration.

Slower build times? That definitely isn't the norm for most projects which
have transitioned over. Have you had anyone look over your config with you
yet?

------
myaso
I refuse to jump on board with micro services based on faith. Docker/k8s are
not free actions, in fact you will probably pay _dearly_ using them in a
inappropriate context.

~~~
ownagefool
To be fair, neither docker nor k8s require you split your app into
microservices. Get GKE and put your monolith on there, let k8s handle rolling
upgrades. Or not if you don't think that's useful. :)

